# What type of hooks for Musky baits



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been using eagle Claw lazer sharp treble hooks. They are extremely sharp right out of the box, but they are fairly expensive and not as strong as some I have seen.
I'm looking for a better option (cheaper, or stronger, or both) and where to purchase to get the best deal.

Thanks for your help,

MS


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I switched to VMC cone cuts a few years ago. They are not cheap, but in my opinion they are well worth the $$. http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php?m=content&page=5

John


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Luredaddy hit it on the nose....VMC 8650 cone cuts....super strong and super sharp, hold their points a long time....I have been using them for years and they are awesome. Not cheap though.....

Rod


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Has anyone tried VMC 9626BZ? I have put them on several baits but haven't had a hit on one.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

The VMC 9626 are good hooks, but they don't come sharp and you have to continually sharpen them....

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I took rj's advice last year and I'm now putting VMC cone cuts on all my customer's baits and all my baits. 

They are nasty sharp right out of the box and seem to have a tendency to stay that way.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

you can find gatamusku trebles big enough for muskies,they're extremly sharp,always hold their sharp point and they last a very long time never weakening or breaking.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, sounds like I'm sold on the cone cut VMC. It looks like I can get them for around .50 cents a piece. Anyone know if there are bulk deals out there. 

Thanks again for the tips,

MS


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

The only way to get a better deal than lure parts on line or captain hook warehouse is to buy direct from VMC and you have to have a manufacturer's license number. 

Rod


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

by the way they are 37 cents at Captain Hook...

Rod


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

RJbass,

Thanks alot, I'm not familiar with captian hooks is it a website?
By the way, I'm still blown away by your bluegill glider! Are they for sale?

MS


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Here is the website....

http://www.captainhookswarehouse.com/index.cfm

Muskyslayer I am sending you a pm.

Rod


----------

